# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Cruising for the Holidays

## Cliff

Here is link to our trip from Fort Lauderdale to Los Angeles for the Holidays: http://cliffphotos.com/SeabournSojou...stmas2013.html

----------


## Peter NJ

Amazing Cliff please keep the updates coming

----------

